# overcab bed safety net thingy



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Ours is rather tatty and threadbar now but it looks like it is sewn into the mattress?

Anyone replaced one with one of these?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our overcab bed has one just like that, but the ends of the top supporting pole clip into holders on each side of the van body. definitely stops our angelic grandkids falling out.

Colin


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Ours is fitted intro hooks on either side of the bed area. The base is sewn into the mattress by the looks of it. 

Would be ineteresting to know the replacement ones are fitted


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ours had one, it is plastic / canvas mesh, and was screwed to the base bar, but we removed it becuase it was a bit of a wste of space!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

O'Leary's stocked them when my son was looking for one.
We had one, on a previous mhome, screwed to the base of the overhead cab and when not needed went under the mattress. 

jan


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheers Folks


----------

